# Mínimo equipamento para amplificación.



## carlos arturo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hola, cómo podrán notarlo al leer mi inquietud es que soy un novato pero con mucha curiosidad y disposición de aprender cada día más. 
En dónde vivo hay muy poca oferta de amplificación para eventos. Y por información privilegiada sé que se vienen muy buenas opciones de trabajar en éste campo y precisamente trabajo es lo que necesito.
Mi pregunta es más concreta que mi introducción. Qué es lo mínimo que necesito para amplificar audio en eventos.
Me hago más explícito.
El sitio es al aire libre, el equivalente a cuatro canchas de basquet juntas, para aproximadamente 1.500 personas, tarima de 120 cmt. distancia entre el público y la tarima de 2 Mts. La amplificación seria casi para todo tipo de audio, es decir, pistas músicales, micrófonos y eventualmente grupos músicales pequeños(teclado, dos guitarras, voces).
Dada mi ignorancia agradecería su simplicidad en las respuestas y sugerencias.
ya poseo, dos muy buenos ecualizadores, lectores de cd's, y microfonos. 
Qué necesitaría como mínimo en plantas y parlantes, cómo deberían ser las cabinas para los parlantes. Y hay algo que me molesta sobremanera y que temo que me pase y es el pito cuando el sonido del micrófono se acopla ''phil-back'' creo que se llama; ¿cómo lo evito, es un problema de consolas ó del micrófono?
Sé que son demasiadas preguntas, pero sé que su experiencia lo hará muy sencillo. Gracias mil


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 28, 2010)

1500 personas es algo grande...
 Una consola mezcladora es indispensable, hablamos de pequeños grupos musicales = Varios canales, quizás con 16 o 20 canales.

De ahí, quizás sea necesario un procesador de señales digital, pero.  Igual con un buen crossover pasivo de 3 vías tienes resuelto las señales  para cada amplificador y sus altavoces... Compresor... Si, también... Para el acoplamiento de micrófono, lo mejor es evitarlo. Hay procesadores especiales para los micrófonos, pero innecesario para el que sabe evitarlo.

Para los altavoces, hay varias opciones... Algo bueno y no tan caro es más o menos de esta forma, con un par de este tipo de bajos por lado (Cuatro en total) y como para las frecuencias medias y altas, se complementa con altavoces como estos o estos.

Hay muchas opciones... Todo depende finalmente del bolsillo.


----------



## carlos arturo (Sep 28, 2010)

Agradezco su pronta y valiosa ayuda. Como aclaraba en mi exposición mientras más minuciosos sus comentarios más ayuda para mi.
Necesito más detalle en la potencia de las plantas, es decir no muy pocos wats, que no se oiga a ésta distancia. Ni tampoco demasiado si el caso es la economía y el sitio no amerita. No vale la pena meterle demasiada salida al recinto. 
Por otro lado, las cabinas y parlantes. Que me sugieren? varios parlantes individuales, ó menos parlantes pero dobles?.
Nuevamente gracias.


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 29, 2010)

Disculpame que te haga una observaciòn Taca, el crossover debe de ser activo.
El pitido al que te referis se llama realimentaciòn (feedback), hay procesadores (como te dijo Tacatomon) para eliminarla, los llaman destructores de realimentaciòn.
Sds.


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 29, 2010)

Carlos Arturo,  el tema de la sonorizacion no es un tema sencillo, pero no es imposible, el equipamiento puede ser muy variado, sumado a los equipos que posees, debes sumarle algunos mas, que son basicos, como dijo el compañero Tacatomon , un mixer es sumamente necesario, luego se puede agregar sistemas como Crossovers activos ( 2 o 3 vias), compresores , prosesadores.....etc....hasta culminar con las potencias.

Con respecto a las cajas, no hay un modelo o diseño especifico para cada cosa, se puede sonorizar casi con cualquier cosa.

Como minimo equipamiento serian, mixer, eq , potencia y cajas.

Ahora si tu idea es cubrir la superficie que mencionas, vas a necesitar bastante potencia, aplicada a varias cajas , las que pueden estar distribuidas o bien colocadas todas en un solo lugar, depende de la aplicacion que tengas que hacer.

Tener cajas individuales permite una mayor cobertura de la zona pero trae el problema de la cancelacion de sonidos.

Evitar el feedback ( acople) , no es problema del mixer o microfono, en mayor parte se evita utilizando micros de determinado patron de captacion, y una buena equalizacion del sistema. o bien con el uso de procesadores , los que logran el mismo efecto pero de manera automatica.

Espero poder haberte ayudao, Cualquier duda consulte nomas, 
                                                                   Juan Manuel


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 29, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Disculpame que te haga una observaciòn Taca, el crossover debe de ser activo.
> El pitido al que te referis se llama realimentaciòn (feedback), hay procesadores (como te dijo Tacatomon) para eliminarla, los llaman destructores de realimentaciòn.
> Sds.



Tienes razón, "Más vale de una vez". Buenos crossovers activos DriverRack de dbx, Ultradriver Pro de Behringer, Serie VSX de Peavey... En fin, al gusto del bolsillo.


----------



## vancho1203 (Sep 29, 2010)

carlos arturo dijo:


> Hola, cómo podrán notarlo al leer mi inquietud es que soy un novato pero con mucha curiosidad y disposición de aprender cada día más.
> En dónde vivo hay muy poca oferta de amplificación para eventos. Y por información privilegiada sé que se vienen muy buenas opciones de trabajar en éste campo y precisamente trabajo es lo que necesito.
> Mi pregunta es más concreta que mi introducción. Qué es lo mínimo que necesito para amplificar audio en eventos.
> Me hago más explícito.
> ...



Hermanito primero que todo deberian decirte que para un grupo musical necesitas que ellos se "escuchen"... eso esta muy b*IE*n de procesadores que destrulla el famoso feed back que tanto nos atormenta en tarima pero lo podemos evitar con un eq simple atenuando las frecuencias que no los estan causando para esto si necesitarias un par de guias para mas o menos poder eliminarlas (cualquier duda te podriamos colaborar) pero en cuanto a equipamiento se refiere p*UE*s te puedo recomendar una consola behringer EURODESK SX2442FX, puedes mirarla en el citio web funciona muy b*IE*n (http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/SX2442FX.aspx), tengo buenas experiencias con ella (en la poca que tengo) tiene eq de 3 bandas por cada canal 2 envios Auxiliares para las mesclas de la tarima (monitoreo para el conjunto) 2 efectos tambien por cada canal, paneo (valance) 4 subgrupos una salida mono y otra stereo, equalizador grafico que puedes conmutar entre los auxiliares o la salida principal en fin muchas prestaciones a un b*UE*n precio, por lo menos aca en colombia para su precio son una maravilla no se que diran los mas saben del tema pero comparado con una allen & heat que vale $6.000.000 esta en $1.500.000 me parece super barata claro no se puede comparar la una con la otra pero para lo que la necesitas esta muy b*IE*n, para esto hay que ir por partes ya empezamos por la parte de procesamiento de la señal que se va a amplificar esto le llamamos procesos ahora b*IE*n, las salidas auxiliares o lo que van a escuchar los musicos debe ir ecualizada para darle un poco mas de precensia al sonido que ellos van a escuchar para darle cuerpo claridad osea matizar todo lo que ellos te van a ejecutar en tarima ademas de todo ellos te van a exigir calidad para esto podemos utilizar un eq tambien behringer ULTRAGRAPH FBQ-PRO FBQ6200 (http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/FBQ6200.aspx) el cual tiene 2 eq en uno (es stereo) este tipo es muy completo y suena b*IE*n que es lo bueno tiene 31 bandas por canal ademas de eso salida para amplificar en un sub cortes de frecuencia bajos y altos y creo que lo mas importante tiene limitador que te va a permitir no dañar parlantes y evitara en gran parte los pitos a los que te refieres (feed back) ya teniendo estos 2 equipos consola y eq podemos decir que podemos hacer un par de mesclas para monitoreo ahora bendria lo que seria la parte de potencia en la cual tienes 2 opciones, una es utilizar cabinas activas y otra pasivas, con las cabinas activas tienes la ventaja que no necesitas ampli ella misma lo trae internamente recomendando marcas behringer tambien tiene muy buenos equipos pero para esto recomiendo york ville suenan de maravillas y alta potencia en concreto te recomiendo la nx750p es buenisima (http://www.yorkville.com/products.asp?type=29&cat=22&id=315)... 4 de estos como monitores de piso con la mescla del auxiliar 1 de la consola para ir de una vez relacionando cada cosa con cada cosa, y p*UE*s tienes la opcion de unas cabinas pasivas que un carpintero te puede hacer con medidas originales de cabinas como peavey por ej*E*m*PLO* tambien serian 4 amplificadas puede ser con un american audio v4001 tambien encuentras sus especificaciones en su pagina. ahora b*IE*n ya tenemos la primera parte que seria gobernada por uno de los canales del nuestro eq ahora los laterales o side fill puedes utilizar cabinas jbl como por ej*E*m*PLO* la  prx525 (http://www.jblpro.com/catalog/general/Product.aspx?PId=47&MId=3) que tambien es activa y tienes la ventaja que es de una buena marca yo he tenido la oportunidad de escucharla en accion y me gusto con 2 de estas serian suficiente una a cada lado de la tarima con la mezcla 2 de la consola que sera gobernada por el otro canal del eq. o tambien tienes la opcion de utilizar cabinas pasivas como esta peavey la PV215 (http://www.peavey.com/products/browse.cfm/action/detail/item/114378/PV%C2%AE%20215%20Two-Way%20Loudspeaker.cfm) la puedes poner a sonar con otro american audio v4001 (no necesariamente debe ser de esta marca o de esta referencia el ampli yo solo estoy recomendandote son lineas economicas pero suenan muy bn) con esto ps ya tendrias parte del monitoreo ahora bn bamos con el señor que toca el bajo el debe tener un ampli de bajo para el solo la behringer tambien tiene muy buenos ampli pero te recomiendo una hartkee system de la serie HA suenan muy b*IE*n existen 3 ampli en esta serie si no estoy mal la HA2500 la HA3500 y la HA5500 ya tu decides cual de todas te conviene mas hay mismo en la pagina puedes encontrar las cabinas que te pueden servir para esto aca te dejo el link de la 5500:http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodID=2049&brandID=3.
ahora si tenemos procesamiento de señales de audio y potencia ahora b*IE*n los mic recomiendo shure... en la linea economica te recomiendo el shure pg57 para percusion y el pg58 para voces para mas calidad en percusion puedes utilizar el sm57 y para voces el sm58 pero ya es mas costoso, todo lo que te toy recomendando es linea pro y ya si quieres saltar a otro nivel en amplificacion vocal ps el shure beta58 es lo mejor pero asi es de costoso...

señor carlos ya habiendo recomendado algo sencillo para la tarima pero de calidad ps viene el frente para esa cantidad de publico y espacio p*UE*s te recomendaria 4 subs de 18 pulgadas dobles frontales si quieres comprar cabinas ya fabricadas de marca seria estupendo pero si no hay el presupuesto p*UE*s te recomiendo bajos hechisos suenan b*IE*n despues que esten b*IE*n hechos peavey tiene buenos modelos york ville tambien ya esa es tu eleccion entre marcas para mi gusto estarian b*IE*n unos jbl SRX728S pero son costosos pero ojo alta potencia y calidad 4 de estos serian mas que suficientes para cubrir todo ese espacio haciendo una configuracion lineal de bajos todos al frente de la tarima mirando hacia el publico con una separacion de no mas de 2 metros de centro a centro entre cabinas ya esto es otra cosa esto se hace para evitar los famosos callejones de bajo que lo que hacen es cancelar ciertas frecuencias en determinado espacio, bueno pero ya esa es otra no salgamos del tema estos bajos puedes amplificarlos con un american audio v6001 o v5001 son de alta potencia estos amplis... en los medios altos p*UE*s puedes poner cabinas amplificadas tambien como las jbl que te conte o las peavey todo depende del presupuesto cabe notar que los subs o bajos tambien pueden ser activos (mas practicos) pero te debes imaginar el costo de cada uno deberias visitar paginas como rcf jbl york ville peavey behringer todos estos en orden de calidad para mi criterio bueno ya hablamos de la parte de potencia ahora bn hablemos de la parte de control o ecualizacion...
para esto hay 2 opciones hacerlo con equipos analogos o digitales... empezemos por los analogos, podemos utilizar un eq de las mismas caracteristicas que el que te mencione para el frente y le agregas un crossover tambien behringer, el SUPER-X PRO CX3400 (http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/CX3400.aspx) es muy bueno lo pones a trabajar a 2 3 o 4 vias segun tus necesidades para mi gusto esta bn a 3 vias (bajos, medios y altos) tiene 2 canales (stereo) limitador, cortes de frecuencia variables entre cada via (le llamamos via aca en mi tierra a cada rango de frecuencia en la que el crossover corta) control de ganancia de todo el canal y de cada via por separado(personalmente me gusta este aparato) y esta la opcion digital que es mas precisa mejor sonido mas prestaciones y todo el cuento ya es mas profesional en criterio propio para el procesamiento de la señal de audio me quedo con behringer por el presupuesto y las prestaciones que me ofrecen, el controlador beringer ULTRADRIVE PRO DCX2496 (http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/DCX2496.aspx) es uno con buenas prestaciones es muy completo mira que para empezar lo puedes configurar a 2 3 4 5 o 6 vias tiene 3 entradas y 6 salidas, puedes patchear cada  entrada con las salidas que quieras es muy comodo en si lo prefiero antes que a un dbx driverack 260 por lo antes dicho presupuesto y prestaciones. caracteristicas de este aparato: eq de 31 bandas por cada entrada limitador delay diferentes tipos de filtro control de ganancia independiente en fin y por cada salida tiene crossover eq limitador delay varios tipos de filtro para que seguir diciendote si tu mismo puedes leerlo en la pagina te invito a que los mires son muy buenos segun ellos son construidos en alemania eso si abria que verlo con estos chinos a la vanguardia... bueno amigo espero que te sirva de ayuda este pequeño parrafo con estas indicaciones

cabe notar que existen otras marcas mucho mas profesionales pero son mucho mas costosas por ej*E*m*PLO* allen & heat en consolas y previos esta dbx en procesos muy buenos tambien ashly rane en fin muchas marcas pero mucho mas costosas...


----------



## pipa09 (Sep 29, 2010)

Antes que se siga con este tema,seria bueno que el compañero Carlos Arturo nos diga su idea de como hacerse del equipamiento, si es su deseo comprar los equipos nuevos de marcas reconocidas o si su idea es fabricarse algunos de sus equipos como lo hacen algunos participantes del foro.

Saludos a todos,

                                                Juan Manuel


----------



## carlos arturo (Oct 6, 2010)

Señores. No saben lo mucho que me ayudaron. Tenia una idea muy básica de el esquema a montar y ustedes evitaron algunos errores que tenia.
Son muy amables y éso es lo que le da el prestigio a ésta página. Mil gracias.


----------

